# Anyone Heard of this NC Breeder?



## virginiahpw

We are in the processing of searching for a Havanese breeder that is within driving distance. We have been speaking with the corresponding breeder: www.dr-jennifers-havanese.com

Has anyone heard of her, had a good experience.


----------



## misstray

I don't know anything about that breeder, but taking one look at her website and seeing:

"We will have puppies for under the Christmas tree."

That, to me, just screams "backyard breeder". I take one look at that and click away.


----------



## Karen Collins

I would run, not walk past this breeder. Everything about her website is suspect.


----------



## krandall

virginiahpw said:


> We are in the processing of searching for a Havanese breeder that is within driving distance. We have been speaking with the corresponding breeder: www.dr-jennifers-havanese.com
> 
> Has anyone heard of her, had a good experience.


She makes a big deal about raising her puppies in the home. That's good, but something that EVERY reputable Havanese breeder does.

It's what she DOESN'T say that worries me. There is no reference to showing her dogs... in fact, it doesn't even say that they are AKC registered. She doesn't give the registered names of any of her breeder dogs, so you can't even look them up and look into their lineage. Preferable, all or most of the breeders should have shown to their championship. there are good reasons NOT to show a specific dog at times, and still use it in a breeding program, but when there is a complete lack of showing, it makes you wonder about the checks and balances of breeding to the standard.

It's nice and all that she's a vet, but there is NOTHING on her site about the health testing that every reputable breeder should do. The adults should have x-rays of hips, elbows and patellas, hearts and bile acid levels should be checked, ( some people do thyroid panels too) and they should have yearly eye exams (CERF). The results of these tests should be recorded with OFFA and each breeding dog should have a CHIC number that you can look up. Also, all puppies should be BAER tested for unilateral hearing loss before they are sold. A "vet check" or "health check" (especially one done by the owner/breeder!) is NOT adequate!

Maybe she does all these things and just has a poorly designed website... it happens. Not everyone is web-savvy. But there are a LOT of questions to be asked before buying a puppy from this person.

If I were you, and looking for a puppy in NC, I would contact Pam and Tom King, Starborn Havanese. (Tom posts regularly on the forum, and there are a number of Starborn dogs on the forum too) They typically have a waiting list for puppies, but they also know who's who in the area, and if they won't have something available in the time frame you're hoping for, they can at least give you good advice on who to contact.

Oh, and I agree... any breeder who is SUGGESTING getting a puppy for Christmas does not have the best interests of the puppies in mind. Absolutely the WORST time to get a dog!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Very suspicious, wouldn't trust. :suspicious:


----------



## SJ1998

My two cents is the same as everyone else - many red flags. In addition, looking at the photos, the dogs do not look that healthy. 

As a puppy buyer, you deserve to be able to find out everything about the puppy you plan to buy.


----------



## equi11frnd

I understand that websites are put up by puppy mill type breeders that will ship puppies out so that people don’t see them and that there are websites to be cautious of. I went ahead and pursued Dr Jennifer's Havanese because I found her number related to a number of a vet giving a free rabies clinic. I called, had an informative conversation and she invited me to her home to come see the puppies. We wanted a quality companion and were mostly finding show breeders with waiting lists as mentioned. Her puppies have very good care and handling. Our puppy has adjusted into our home beautifully and is practically already house broken. She does give a health guarantee. Christmas time worked beautifully for us because of my daughter being out of school three weeks. She and I are able to devote all of this time to the new pup. Getting a puppy/ new family member has made our Christmas special this year. We are busy but not with shopping just puppy care and sweetness. We feel truly blessed.


----------



## krandall

equi11frnd said:


> I understand that websites are put up by puppy mill type breeders that will ship puppies out so that people don't see them and that there are websites to be cautious of. I went ahead and pursued Dr Jennifer's Havanese because I found her number related to a number of a vet giving a free rabies clinic. I called, had an informative conversation and she invited me to her home to come see the puppies. We wanted a quality companion and were mostly finding show breeders with waiting lists as mentioned. Her puppies have very good care and handling. Our puppy has adjusted into our home beautifully and is practically already house broken. She does give a health guarantee. Christmas time worked beautifully for us because of my daughter being out of school three weeks. She and I are able to devote all of this time to the new pup. Getting a puppy/ new family member has made our Christmas special this year. We are busy but not with shopping just puppy care and sweetness. We feel truly blessed.


Does she do health TESTING (hips, elbows, patellas, eyes (CERF), ears(BAER), heart) on her breeding stock? that was the piece missing on her web site that concerned me, whether she's a vet or not.

If she does, and you have a good relationship with her, you might want to mention to her that it would be a good idea to add that info to her web site. Educated buyers are looking for breeders who do all breed-appropriate health testing.


----------



## equi11frnd

*Pups*

Yes, but I gathered that she is just busy with her vet practice and raising her family of 5 possibly to change up the website. I have just purchased a puppy from her and may try to contact her.. Your dog is amazing by the way-I LOVED the pictures of him in action and will be asking you training questions as mine gets older!!


----------



## wanna_be

I'm not from the U.S. but when I vacationed in South Carolina last Fall, I saw that they have an "acceptable" breeders listing that they said meets rigorous screening standards. Here is the link. Maybe your breeder will be on there or perhaps North Carolina has a similar type of program?? http://www.southcarolinahavanesebreeders.com/


----------



## Karen Collins

wanna_be said:


> I'm not from the U.S. but when I vacationed in South Carolina last Fall, I saw that they have an "acceptable" breeders listing that they said meets rigorous screening standards. Here is the link. Maybe your breeder will be on there or perhaps North Carolina has a similar type of program?? http://www.southcarolinahavanesebreeders.com/


I live in South Carolina and am a reputable breeder and I would NOT endorse this site. Looks like puppy mill. Sorry&#8230;..


----------



## wanna_be

What I read made it look more of an overseeing corporation that ensures that the breeders are licenced, they get inspected randomly and must follow proper medical and they say that less than 15% of breeders who apply get accepted. I actually thought it seemed to be a good process for ensuring puppies get care, but maybe it is not a legitimate program, as you said and I'm sure as you were based in S.C. you would know more about it. Just trying to help.


----------



## krandall

equi11frnd said:


> Yes, but I gathered that she is just busy with her vet practice and raising her family of 5 possibly to change up the website. I have just purchased a puppy from her and may try to contact her.. Your dog is amazing by the way-I LOVED the pictures of him in action and will be asking you training questions as mine gets older!!


That's good news. It is really important to have that health testing on the parents.

And yes, I always LOVE to "talk training"! (and you can START training your puppy from day one... It doesn't have to be all about potty training. even very young puppies can learn a lot!!!


----------



## krandall

Wannabe, put in ANY major city + havanese.com and you get the same:

http://www.bostonhavanesebreeders.com

These are puppy mill brokers pure and simple. Trying to suck in the unsuspecting puppy buyer in.


----------



## wanna_be

Good to know. As I said, not from the U.S. but saw an ad when I was there.


----------



## Karen Collins

wanna_be said:


> Good to know. As I said, not from the U.S. but saw an ad when I was there.


Wannabe, don't apologize for bringing this site up. These places are intentionally deceiving and look good at first glance. At least, your mentioning it raises awareness and educates the prospective buyer . Thats one reason this forum is here.


----------



## equi11frnd

*Worth the Trip*

It is sad people have to be so careful and that there are people trying to be as deceiving as the one posted by wanna-be, but buyers do have to be wary. If they don't educate themselves it will only perpetuate the problem of the puppy mill breeders and their websites. I think people just have to take the time to talk the breeders and above all visit. I know with a rare breed that is difficult, but it seems to be the only way to help eliminate breeders who don't have the dog's best interest in mind. I read about other people in the forum flying to see their puppies. When you are talking about a family member and hopefully a 15 year commitment it is worth it. I tried putting this one up too yesterday-here is our pup from Dr Jennifer's Havanese in NC-smart bright healthy. We were lucky we only had a four hour drive.


----------

